# Cant decide on which Ankona to buy!



## Eddie Vasquez (Aug 17, 2016)

First post here and was hoping to get some feedback and maybe some pictures of your skiffs. I originally wanted to pick up the shadowcast 18. The beam size started to bother me a bit so I started looking into the cayenne. Called Ankona a few times to ask some questions and if im not mistaken the cayenne doesn't run much shallower if at all than the copperhead even thought it has a tunnel? I have decided I want an Ankona so thats that. I just need people with experience in these rides to let me know their thoughts on the different boats as far as poling, draft and how shallow they run on plane. I fish south texas and need to be able to run shallow and will be poling in inches of water. To get to my spots I will have to run some open water for about 5-10 minutes. Please give me feed back and if anyone has any pictures of their shadowcasts that really show their width I would appreciate it more than you know! Thanks guys!


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

View attachment 1445


Eddie Vasquez said:


> First post here and was hoping to get some feedback and maybe some pictures of your skiffs. I originally wanted to pick up the shadowcast 18. The beam size started to bother me a bit so I started looking into the cayenne. Called Ankona a few times to ask some questions and if im not mistaken the cayenne doesn't run much shallower if at all than the copperhead even thought it has a tunnel? I have decided I want an Ankona so thats that. I just need people with experience in these rides to let me know their thoughts on the different boats as far as poling, draft and how shallow they run on plane. I fish south texas and need to be able to run shallow and will be poling in inches of water. To get to my spots I will have to run some open water for about 5-10 minutes. Please give me feed back and if anyone has any pictures of their shadowcasts that really show their width I would appreciate it more than you know! Thanks guys!


Ive got a SC17. If i had it to do again, id get the Salt Marsh (made at the same place) Heron. The extra width would be nice but i wanted to try something with the non tunnel SC so I went with it. I love it but the Heron would be a bad ass boat i think. I have not wet tested a Heron though.


----------



## Eddie Vasquez (Aug 17, 2016)

GatorFan321 said:


> View attachment 1445
> 
> 
> Ive got a SC17. If i had it to do again, id get the Salt Marsh (made at the same place) Heron. The extra width would be nice but i wanted to try something with the non tunnel SC so I went with it. I love it but the Heron would be a bad ass boat i think. I have not wet tested a Heron though.


Thanks for the reply! Your SC17 doesn't have a tunnel? Either way, how shallow are you poling and running on plane? Thanks again and nice red!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Contact Shadowcast on here. He should be able to help with any Ankona questions you have.


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

go to docsfishingclinic.com 

Hes a guide out of corpus who runs a SC 18. I believe he just picked up a copperhead as well. He is more than willing to let you wet test his boats.


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

FYI waitlist time on SC 18 is 4 months right now


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Eddie Vasquez said:


> Thanks for the reply! Your SC17 doesn't have a tunnel? Either way, how shallow are you poling and running on plane? Thanks again and nice red!


It doesn't have a tunnel. Its a new model. Mine was the first one out of the mold. Paint it black on here has a 17 no tunnel prototype they made out of a 18 too. He has had a few Ankonas too so he can probably help you. Im not sure how shallow im running, i dont want to guess and be wrong but ive got a jack plate and with the motor up it runs pretty damn skinny. It floats in 5-6" with 2 anglers and gear/70lb cooler. With just me on the platform and nobody up front, it takes an extra inch to float since there's nothing offsetting my weight on top of the motor. Fuel cell and battery are up front.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

I am in Houston and running a SC18 in Galveston and the PoC area. Really nice boat with a 30 tiller and I have been taking it into some very shallow water. I am running the intercostal and have been across the bay in Galveston a couple of time on calmer days and did very well. I would like a faster engine often time but the beam size is no longer an issue. After 2 outings, I got used to moving around. 

Where are you in South Texas?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I ran a Copperhead with an etec 60 up around Galveston for a little under a year. It did everything I needed it to...pole at 6"-7", run on <12" (though I dont prefer to run this shallow with all the brick wall oyster bed we have up here, and make decent runs at 35-40mph 

I will say it got wet and rough when our bay went super choppy, but it comes with the territory. You can run a 22' v-hull and get pounded and soaked round here.

I recommend the copperhead....they are nicely finished.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Eddie Vasquez said:


> First post here and was hoping to get some feedback and maybe some pictures of your skiffs. I originally wanted to pick up the shadowcast 18. The beam size started to bother me a bit so I started looking into the cayenne. Called Ankona a few times to ask some questions and if im not mistaken the cayenne doesn't run much shallower if at all than the copperhead even thought it has a tunnel? I have decided I want an Ankona so thats that. I just need people with experience in these rides to let me know their thoughts on the different boats as far as poling, draft and how shallow they run on plane. I fish south texas and need to be able to run shallow and will be poling in inches of water. To get to my spots I will have to run some open water for about 5-10 minutes. Please give me feed back and if anyone has any pictures of their shadowcasts that really show their width I would appreciate it more than you know! Thanks guys!


I run a Native SUV 17ft with 40hp tiller up here in Jacksonville, FL and love it. Runs in all kinds of water and poles quietly in almost nothing. It's a very versatile model from Ankona. With a grab bar center consul and coffin box mounted going side to side, there plenty of room for two people to sit side by side and still move around the boat.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Scrob said:


> I run a Native SUV 17ft with 40hp tiller up here in Jacksonville, FL and love it. Runs in all kinds of water and poles quietly in almost nothing. It's a very versatile model from Ankona. With a grab bar center consul and coffin box mounted going side to side, there plenty of room for two people to sit side by side and still move around the boat.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I know that boat! I almost bought it last year from a guy in Palm Bay, but you beat me to it! It's a beautiful suv with well thought out rigging. I also like the tab switches with the led indicators


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I am currently running a Shadowcast 17 (non tunnel), a Saltmarsh 1444v with a mud motor, and a Cayenne with a Yamaha f70. I used to have a gen 1 copperhead with a 30, then a Gen 2 Copperhead with teh 60 etec. 

Out of all of these, I'd say my favorite is the gen 2 Copperhead with the 60 etec. The cayenne floats as shallow, runs shallow, but it's a bit bulkier with more freeboard. The copperhead being a bit easier to pole and more stable since it's smaller, and doesn't have a tunnel. The Copperhead is one of the most stable skiffs on the market. It's also a very efficient running skiff, which is why it's so fast and gets great fuel mileage compared to similar skiffs. I kept my Copperhead very minimal, so it floated in 5" of water, and was pretty quick seeing speeds as high as 43 MPH, but often was in the 39-41 MPH range. A buddy of mine had the same boat but he added every single accessory known to man on his, so his only did about 37-38MPH and drafted around 6-7". It's a big - small skiff, if that makes any sense. It's not a big skiff, but it's definitely not small. 

I hope to have a Heron soon. I am trying to sell the Shadowcast 17 to make room for it. 
The Shadowcast 17 is impressive. It handles a chop decently well, it's much more stable than the 16 and 18 models as again, it doesn't have a tunnel.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I am currently running a Shadowcast 17 (non tunnel), a Saltmarsh 1444v with a mud motor, and a Cayenne with a Yamaha f70. I used to have a gen 1 copperhead with a 30, then a Gen 2 Copperhead with teh 60 etec.
> 
> Out of all of these, I'd say my favorite is the gen 2 Copperhead with the 60 etec. The cayenne floats as shallow, runs shallow, but it's a bit bulkier with more freeboard. The copperhead being a bit easier to pole and more stable since it's smaller, and doesn't have a tunnel. The Copperhead is one of the most stable skiffs on the market. It's also a very efficient running skiff, which is why it's so fast and gets great fuel mileage compared to similar skiffs. I kept my Copperhead very minimal, so it floated in 5" of water, and was pretty quick seeing speeds as high as 43 MPH, but often was in the 39-41 MPH range. A buddy of mine had the same boat but he added every single accessory known to man on his, so his only did about 37-38MPH and drafted around 6-7". It's a big - small skiff, if that makes any sense. It's not a big skiff, but it's definitely not small.
> 
> ...


 What motor do you have on the 17? I have a 25 merc 2 stroke looking to get a new hull running 16 Ft Johnboat now but have to pole backwards to reduce hull slap. Do you think the 25 would be a good choice for the 17 shadowcast? The 16 is only rated for a 20 and 18 is a little long that is why I think 17 would be a good choice for the 25. Not sure if a heron or lowcounrty 16 weigh to much for the 25. Thanks for you input.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What motor do you have on the 17? I have a 25 merc 2 stroke looking to get a new hull running 16 Ft Johnboat now but have to pole backwards to reduce hull slap. Do you think the 25 would be a good choice for the 17 shadowcast? The 16 is only rated for a 20 and 18 is a little long that is why I think 17 would be a good choice for the 25. Not sure if a heron or lowcounrty 16 weigh to much for the 25. Thanks for you input.


I ran a 25 two stroke yammy on the 17 for a few months and absolutely loved it. If it wasn't for the fact that it left me stranded on multiple occasions, I would have kept that outboard on there. I love the Etec as it's brand new, always going to start, reliable. I can run to the depths of the everglades and not worry if I will make it back, or if I will drift for hours until the yamaha decided to start (which did happen a couple times with the 25 Yammy)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I ran a 25 two stroke yammy on the 17 for a few months and absolutely loved it. If it wasn't for the fact that it left me stranded on multiple occasions, I would have kept that outboard on there. I love the Etec as it's brand new, always going to start, reliable. I can run to the depths of the everglades and not worry if I will make it back, or if I will drift for hours until the yamaha decided to start (which did happen a couple times with the 25 Yammy)


 Thanks for info I will be contacting ankona for a wet test thanks again.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

So glad I ran across this thread. I am in the same spot. Was just about to pull the trigger in a SC18, (even with the 4 month wait) but I am a little nervous about the beam. So I was leaning a more toward the SUV 17. Question: Can you put something bigger on the SC or is 30hp the highest it is rated?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Eric Partin said:


> So glad I ran across this thread. I am in the same spot. Was just about to pull the trigger in a SC18, (even with the 4 month wait) but I am a little nervous about the beam. So I was leaning a more toward the SUV 17. Question: Can you put something bigger on the SC or is 30hp the highest it is rated?


Oh and how do these boats compare to a Mitzi 16?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Eric Partin said:


> So glad I ran across this thread. I am in the same spot. Was just about to pull the trigger in a SC18, (even with the 4 month wait) but I am a little nervous about the beam. So I was leaning a more toward the SUV 17. Question: Can you put something bigger on the SC or is 30hp the highest it is rated?


Although Ankona wouldn't recommend it, my buddy is running a Tohatsu 50 on his Shadowcast 18.


----------



## Eddie Vasquez (Aug 17, 2016)

efi2712micro said:


> I am in Houston and running a SC18 in Galveston and the PoC area. Really nice boat with a 30 tiller and I have been taking it into some very shallow water. I am running the intercostal and have been across the bay in Galveston a couple of time on calmer days and did very well. I would like a faster engine often time but the beam size is no longer an issue. After 2 outings, I got used to moving around.
> 
> Where are you in South Texas?


I'm in Corpus. I think once I see it, i'll be able to pull the trigger. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Eddie Vasquez (Aug 17, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I am currently running a Shadowcast 17 (non tunnel), a Saltmarsh 1444v with a mud motor, and a Cayenne with a Yamaha f70. I used to have a gen 1 copperhead with a 30, then a Gen 2 Copperhead with teh 60 etec.
> 
> Out of all of these, I'd say my favorite is the gen 2 Copperhead with the 60 etec. The cayenne floats as shallow, runs shallow, but it's a bit bulkier with more freeboard. The copperhead being a bit easier to pole and more stable since it's smaller, and doesn't have a tunnel. The Copperhead is one of the most stable skiffs on the market. It's also a very efficient running skiff, which is why it's so fast and gets great fuel mileage compared to similar skiffs. I kept my Copperhead very minimal, so it floated in 5" of water, and was pretty quick seeing speeds as high as 43 MPH, but often was in the 39-41 MPH range. A buddy of mine had the same boat but he added every single accessory known to man on his, so his only did about 37-38MPH and drafted around 6-7". It's a big - small skiff, if that makes any sense. It's not a big skiff, but it's definitely not small.
> 
> ...


What do you think the Cayenne and Copperhead runs in (depth wise) on plane? Thats the only thing that is making me lean towards the SC 18. Also are you the guy that has his boats wrapped in that sick art? If so, do you sell your art? Thanks for responding!


----------



## Eddie Vasquez (Aug 17, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I ran a Copperhead with an etec 60 up around Galveston for a little under a year. It did everything I needed it to...pole at 6"-7", run on <12" (though I dont prefer to run this shallow with all the brick wall oyster bed we have up here, and make decent runs at 35-40mph
> 
> I will say it got wet and rough when our bay went super choppy, but it comes with the territory. You can run a 22' v-hull and get pounded and soaked round here.
> 
> I recommend the copperhead....they are nicely finished.


I love the look of the copperhead. I haven't ruled it out yet!! Thanks!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Eddie Vasquez said:


> What do you think the Cayenne and Copperhead runs in (depth wise) on plane? Thats the only thing that is making me lean towards the SC 18. Also are you the guy that has his boats wrapped in that sick art? If so, do you sell your art? Thanks for responding!


I don't know a measured depth of what the Copperhead and Cayenne run in, but I can tell you it's shallower than you can ever dream of running a skiff. The Copperhead with 60 Etec will run shallower than a SC18. 

The insane amount of stern lift a 60 etec creates on the Copperhead, there's barely anything in the water. 

And yes, you can see my artwork, apparel and videos at my website. 

www.EstradaArt.com

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I have a Native Suv17 with a 50hp etec and love it. WOT is 34 mph. I run across a lot of open water and never had a problem. Running a powertech RXB4 4 bladed prop and she is like a sled on rails when I'm running the winding creeks in my area. Boat is lighter and not as wide as other boats I have owned. Taken longer to learn how to handle her in different conditions. Everytime I run her I am more impressed with how good it runs. Highly recommend Ankona.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I commented on this thread this summer and I wanted to follow up on it. I ended up with a Native SUV 17. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks since I picked it up. I was a little hesitant about the Tohatsu 40. I was really wanting something like the Etec 50 like Panama1one did. But I went ahead and settled for the Tohatsu 40. This last weekend after the break in time, I had the boat with a full tank of gas, a full 20 gallon live well and just me, and WOT hit 35 mph. I am still learning the tabs etc., because as far as the hole shot, when I punch it, I get a lot of cavitation so I have to slowly give it the throttle out of the hole. I have never had a skiff with tabs, so i am figuring all that out. But all in all, so far I am happy with the 40.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you have any open water to cross I would get the SUV17 for the high and wide bow


----------

